# White queen - Lights out



## x Big Dave x (Mar 13, 2010)

61 days flowering but gotta switch the lights off before the chop. Due to a few bouts of bad stress through the grow im just happy they made it and gave me something. Im a bit worried by the lack of trichs on the lower stuff but the tops are reasonable enough. Im also a bit worried by the lack of pistols, is this normal? I haven't seen any seeds/nannas so im pretty sure they didn't hermi - not that i've ever seen a hermi! 

This was my first proper attempt at growing even though i've helped out on a few others many years back.

Got a sample on the dry.. can't wait!


----------



## Subnaum (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks good bro! Hows the smoke??


----------

